# No crops this year in many areas



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, looks like I'm gonna have to step it up this year planting more plots due to the rain. The farmer that leases the land around me has decided not to plant this year. Looks like bait might be in the future around here too. Crops are normally a great draw for me and the neighbors. Who else is having the same dilemma besides me? I know the the guys in the west aren't, I feel for you folks.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When you say planting more plots is that because some have failed Tom?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes Matt. Unfortunately my biggest one was flooded out for a time and the stress from the deer using it all winter took it's toll. That area normally doesn't flood but did so this year. I'm thinking on moving it or planting turnips and beets as they will have to be turned under next spring anyway.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well thats a shame Tom, sorry for bad luck. I do like the turnips and beets, it make them work for it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh yea ! What works for you over there Matt ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The flooding into new areas sure bring out the extra hatches of mosquitoes, drives everyone and everything crazy!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Tom the laws here in Michigan were not all that relaxed limited at two gallons. That is not much, but at least it is somthing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Two gallons ? I thought it was two truckloads....... LMAO


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

hassell said:


> The flooding into new areas sure bring out the extra hatches of mosquitoes, drives everyone and everything crazy!!


 They're horrible here right now. I know you guys got a ton of rain too. First it was the black flies and now the hoards of the little monsters.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> They're horrible here right now. I know you guys got a ton of rain too. First it was the black flies and now the hoards of the little monsters.


 The eggs can lay dormant for up to 25 yrs., thats why when you hear about excessive mosquitoes you know that this has happened.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here in the U.P. the state has sold off their Dairy cows and all farming Equiment last year--The Prison Farm use to produce all the Milk for the state prison's---now the fields are just idle and growing over--What a shame---There was always alot of food [crops ] also for the wildlife-----They also logged off all the best timber---The Deer around here are going to have a tough time this winter------------sb------------Bugs haven't been to bad at my place this year been to chilly--but its 59 today and warmer temps on the way so the bugs will be here-eccck!!!!!*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Oh yea ! What works for you over there Matt ?


Pretty much the same Tom. Clovers, beets, maize, buckwheat, if its green and it grows and you don't want them to eat it well then its perfect!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> The eggs can lay dormant for up to 25 yrs., thats why when you hear about excessive mosquitoes you know that this has happened.


25 years did I read this right....egads man those are persistant bugs !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

What are crops?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The thing your wife swats you with right after she yells "giddy up" is a crop, does she have one for the other cheek as well ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO...... Good one !!


----------

